# Small skink ID



## Reptiles101 (Dec 29, 2013)

This might sound a bit strange, but I was in the middle of feeding my geckos, and noticed this black thin tail behind my bookshelf so I grabbed it and pulled it out and to my surprise it was a little skink, just don't know what kind though I'm thinking garden skink or something, I did have a nice orangey/red underside.


----------



## eipper (Dec 30, 2013)

Carinascincus metallicus


----------



## MathewB (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks gravid to me as well


----------

